# Can you tell me the name of this genetics?



## DonPilin (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello good day people,thanks so much.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

Why yes , yes I can

that my friend is cannabis sativa

the genetics originate from Skunk #1 and or Northern Lights #5


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 15, 2022)

They sold it to me as river og...but it seems that it is not, because I read that river og has indica leaves. I think they scammed me, because I need it to fight insomnia.


bigsur51 said:


> Why yes , yes I can
> 
> that my friend is cannabis sativa
> 
> the genetics originate from Skunk #1 and or Northern Lights #5


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Why yes , yes I can
> 
> that my friend is cannabis sativa
> 
> the genetics originate from Skunk #1 and or Northern Lights #5


What? As always Big is having fun. It is marijuana though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

There are thousands of Strains and phenos. No way can someone tell you the genetics of your particular plant without some knowledge of its origination.
Once it has grown some you can tell if it is Sativa or Indica leaning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> They sold it to me as river og...but it seems that it is not, because I read that river og has indica leaves. I think they scammed me, because I need it to fight insomnia.



well son , if you would put that plant under some good lights and feed it properly and give it some time , like 45 days , the leaves on your plant will get fatter

those skinny 3 bladed leaves are a symptom of unhappiness exhibited by your plant….it does not like it’s environment and is screaming “somebody help me!”


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> What? As always Big is having fun. It is marijuana though.




no I’m not….I’m being serious…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> There are thousands of Strains and phenos. No way can someone tell you the genetics of your particular plant without some knowledge of its origination.
> Once it has grown some you can tell if it is Sativa or Indica leaning.


Not even Bigsur ,


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 15, 2022)

According to what I have googled those leaves are sativa, therefore it is NOT ¨¨River og¨¨(unfortunately) since it has indica leaves.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Hard to tell on most Hybrid strains now a day


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

Relax...get the plant healthy.  This is a learning experience.  Most plants today are hybrids.  Let it grow a bit and you will get a better idea what It is.  Where did you get the seeds?.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> View attachment 286256
> 
> 
> According to what I have googled those leaves are sativa, therefore it is NOT ¨¨River og¨¨(unfortunately) since it has indica leaves.



bro , it is way to early to tell so please calm down


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

I have had Indicas start out with skinner leaves then normal but with a little TLC and time the leaves got fat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Salmon River Og | Marijuana Strain Reviews
					

Salmon River OG, also known as “SR OG,” is an indica dominant hybrid strain (75% indica/25% sativa) created through crossing the classic Pre-98 Bubba Kush X Blue Heron strains.  This new take on the iconic indica dominant strain brings a heavy-hitting high to the table and a super powered potency...




					www.allbud.com


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

You have a lot of trials and tribulations to go through my friend. Way too early to start panicking right now. Patience is a virtue. Most new growers are just like you. When you learn to roll with the punches you will be a much better grower. This is only a weed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Yep We all started somewhere


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Here is the River OG. The leaves aren't all that fat. It's a hybred. Plus you get different phenos from the same seeds.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

another thing to consider is the breeding strategy by the breeders

maybe these are F2 seeds and if so , the expressions will be all over the place

for consistency one needs F1 seeds or F3 and beyond

why?


*WHY ARE F1 CANNABIS SEEDS BETTER THAN F2?*
The reasons why F1 hemp seeds are better than F2 seeds can be explained by how genes express themselves in different generations of cross-bred plants. Importantly, F2 hemp plants often display stunted and abnormal growth due to the expression of recessive alleles.

The encyclopedia definition of allele is as such, “also called allelomorph, [alleles are] any one of two or more genes that may occur alternatively as a given site (locus) on a chromosome. Alleles may occur in pairs, or there may be multiple alleles affecting the expression (phenotype) of a particular trait.”

What’s critical to note here is that recessive alleles can remain hidden in F2 hemp strains for generations. However, when the F2 is bred with the wrong plant, the recessive alleles can surface and wreak havoc on a crop. The worst part being, you won’t have any idea when these recessive traits will surface.

Due to the fact that the genetic expression of F2 hemp plants is so difficult to predict, we also recommend that you don’t attempt to breed them. To illustrate, experts feel “once you get past F1, it becomes really advanced breeding. F2’s can be a big mess if they aren’t done right.”


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

DonPilin said:


> View attachment 286256
> 
> 
> According to what I have googled those leaves are sativa, therefore it is NOT ¨¨River og¨¨(unfortunately) since it has indica leaves.


You are not dealing with a full Indica. It is a hybred. You asked us and we told you what we thought. And to say it's NOT RIVER OG from one Google is not good science.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You are not dealing with a full Indica. It is a hybred. You asked us and we told you what we thought. And to say it's NOT RIVER OG from one Google is not good science.




aww come on man…trust the science..you know the thing….let’s go Brandon!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Yep,, I know the thing and fk Brandon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,, I know the thing and fk Brandon.


Worst boss ever . I worked for him once


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

Just having fun with you bro. Stick around and you will become as demented as we are.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Just having fun with you bro. Stick around and you will become as demented as we are.




hmph!…..speak for yourself


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2022)

Even if it turns out to be sativa leaning, you can still get the effects you're looking for by waiting to harvest until the trichomes have gone mostly amber.


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

All this information....my head is spinning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Even if it turns out to be sativa leaning, you can still get the effects you're looking for by waiting to harvest until the trichomes have gone mostly amber.




but even then you may have to wait about two more weeks


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> All this information....my head is spinning.





please let me know how many minutes you watched the hippie chick dance


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Yep wait until you see mostly amber and you will get plenty sleep.


----------

